# Large viv build for beardie



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

well have been busy all weekend building our beardie a new viv at long last. it was meant to be 68'' long x 24'' deep x18'' high but once it was all together just looked way to big for 1 beardie so apart it came and was cut down to 68'' x 18'' x 18'' it now looks right .this is going to be housed in a wall as a room divider so will be a main feature of the room .. background was started today looking good so far .. comments please 


















































going try start grouting sometime this week then try decide what colour to paint it any ideas welcome


----------



## jaffadave (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good I've just done one of hese myself but am struggling to find the paint to paint it with.


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

i really dont get how you do these backgrounds !!  i really wannar do one


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

its easy place a board across the back and some on the sides held in with silicone sealant ,,break bits of and stick them using cocktail sticks n silicone sealant were you think they should be or look right then once its all done to your liking then add 3 layers of grout allow to harden then paint and varnish to finish 

this is my first attempt ,,keeping looking at others on ere for ideas so it will change a little b4 ive finished it totally i guess 

hope this helps ..


----------



## beanie123 (Jan 29, 2010)

look really good mate ,i just finished my first one
now i want to do my other 4 lol
good luck with the project and keep us informed on progress


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

don't forget your vents.


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

i wont putting 5 across the back and 1 in each of the front corners,, 

while at work today been playing with a heat gun and polystyrene to see what happens and how it looks .. well came home tonight got the blow lamp and gently warmed it and it now looks more like rock than just a flat sheet , but be warned it melts quick so be careful guys as dont want the blame for someone burning their house down will update the photos later when ive done some grouting


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good so far :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

like it bet the beardie would have liked the first size though lol


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

well first coat of grout applied tonight ,tryed taking some photos but due to it being white just get a white picure so when next coat goes on going to add some poster paint to the grout so will take some pictures then ,, the trick with the blow lamp has really worked not a flat surface to be seen


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

2nd coat of grout on will apply 3rd on friday when other 2 have had chance to dry out properly ,, will add some more pics at the weekend 

cant decide what colour to paint the background whether to go grey or a sand stone colour .. comments please


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Once I had grouted mine I covered it in glue and poured sand on it, los more natural than paint imo.


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

what sort of glue should i use and what sort and what sort of sand should be used as heard all sorts of stories , dont use this and dont use this


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I used pva and play sand, once its stuck down and dry it cant harm the BD


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

right have decided to do the basking areas in PVA and play sand ..
while at wickes today picking up some more grout n pva theres was a section with masonary paints so had a read of the tin ,, its water based and odourless comes in range of colours , so going give it a go 
its waterproof will let you know how it goes 

oh and its only £1.99 for a small tin which is a touch up tin


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

ok 4 coats of grout applied , have now painted it with wickes masonary paint tester pots colour barley ,, got another coat to do then shade some areas with the colour cool grey .. will add pics later .. the masonary paint shouldnt need sealing when finished but will let you know when completed


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

it will need sealing imo. as paint does chip. 

i recommend G4 pons sealant. or yacht varnish


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

was thinking of using pva as some areas will be pva n sand ,, so thought might aswell just brush it all over while im doing the sand areas


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> it will need sealing imo. as paint does chip.


I've painted my in massonary paint and its been fine for the last 2 years now, it is very hard wearing if enough coats are used.


It a shame you didn't leave the viv the original size as the beardie would have loved it, i know my loves her 6ft viv


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

so how many coats did you apply as ive given it 2 fairly thick coats .. do you think thats enough before we start doing the shading coat ..


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

PIERCEDPAUL said:


> so how many coats did you apply as ive given it 2 fairly thick coats .. do you think thats enough before we start doing the shading coat ..


I did 4 coats on across the whole viv, 1st in one base colour so i could see when the 2nd and 3rd coats went on that I'd done all area's. I then did the 4th just to use up the last of the paint


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

quick update , 3 coats of masonary paint , started pva and applying sand now looking well good will add pics later when finished


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

right thought about time i put some update pictures on ,, having looked at some of the new backgrounds being done starting to think mine probably aint that good but hey feel free to say if you think so ok 

grout added








pva and sand now added 









































the lighter shaded bits are grey masonary paint with sand added before it dryed to try give it some realism like real rock etc ,, not sure whether its worked


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

so any comments ,does it look ok or should i do more work on it ?????


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

looking good so far, would do a little more work to it


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

well thought i would add some more pics as ive done a bit more sice the last ones .. added more pva and sand , fitted the uv sheilds ready to take the uv tubes , today fitted 2 60w heat lamps , so just waiting for the vents and runners from volly ,, sort the glass and then billy can move in so heres the pics


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate,

Looking good : victory:

You will prob have to play around with diferent wattage bulbs to get the temps right, i.e. 100watt far left, 40/60watt in the middle, especially in the summer as it might over heat with having two basking spots.

Are you fitting 1 or 2 uv tubes? Have you thought about adding a natural sunlight tube for better light balance?

Just some thoughts : victory:

Jay


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

have been chatting with the local reptile shop they said try to 60w first to see how it goes, as for the uv tubes said either run them both seperately so can be on at different times of the day or use a double light feed to run 2 30 inch ones . so going to try the double feed route first see how we get on , was thinking of going the seperate route so could have one on say from 9 ish to 9 then the other one to come on say 11 ish till 2-3 so gets the brightest part of the day


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

PIERCEDPAUL said:


> have been chatting with the local reptile shop they said try to 60w first to see how it goes, as for the uv tubes said either run them both seperately so can be on at different times of the day or use a double light feed to run 2 30 inch ones . so going to try the double feed route first see how we get on , was thinking of going the seperate route so could have one on say from 9 ish to 9 then the other one to come on say 11 ish till 2-3 so gets the brightest part of the day


Sounds good, I have my lights coming on in a stepped sequence to giva a gradual start and end to the day, LED then uvb, then spot, then uva, then reverse for the end of the day : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

well ive at last finished the viv so thought id update the thread .. the floor has been PVA'd then sand added to it ,, as we have now had 2 new baby beardies we decided to just varnish the floor so the sand can be wiped clean .. so here it is


----------

